# Pocket Predator BB shooter



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think this B.B. shooter is one amazing little shootet???????? Ive a had this awhile, but I ran across it today, so I wanted to show it off????












this one shoots no tie flats ???????? I'm not sure Bill sells these, but you never know????


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - always wanted the tube shooter in this style. Thinks its a great design and is a fantastic example of Bill's design aesthetic.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There's more to a slingshot than I could have ever imagined????????












. This slingshot has a perfect angle that allows me to not only a pinch grip, sometimes a death grip???????? The pinky hole has that extra little curve that helps me stabilize so I don't cant the slingshot. On some slingshots my fingers tend to slide down putting pressure on my pinky finger???????? the preceding is not a comparison to any other slingshots, it's just what style I happen to like????????


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That's a very nice example of Bill's work, Tag!

I suspect it was a prototype.

I've made a bunch of these Ring Finger Hunters, in HDPE, Oak and PVC. They are great shooters.

I normally use the same bands on these as the rest of my shooters.

In fact, I made one with a tiny fork gap that I have used as my "Competition PFS."

Enjoy the shooting, Tag!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I try to put helpful information on the Forum pertaining to Pocket Predator and Simple Shot slingshots.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> There's more to a slingshot than I could have ever imagined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"...don't cant..." Hey guy, are you promoting double negatives again? Shame on you and your goldfish.

:bowdown: :bowdown: THWACK!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

It's certainly not one on Bill's site these days. Actually I don't ever remember seeing it there. In some ways it reminds me of the current TopShot. Sweet frame for sure. He sent me a little G-10 BB shooter with one of my orders last year as a gift. It is more of a prototype than finished work but it's a little frame I cherish.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve been very fortunate that Bill has sent me a few gifts over the past few years. I’m not sure how Bill decides what to promote and what not to. What I do know is he is one talented gentleman.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

It is a sweet little sling. I have to finish some of projects... but every time I am close some other very pretty thing appears in the forum for me to try.
I am adding this to my list for sure.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Tag said:


> There's more to a slingshot than I could have ever imagined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I would hang on to that little jewel for life. It's not a current production model for sure so replacing it would be almost impossible if not totally impossible.*


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

That is a nicely designed BB shooter. I recently bought a Tripwire BB shooter on eBay that I really enjoy shooting. It looks like a flat band only copy of the SS Dead Ringer made from HDPE. He calls it the Lil Ringer. It sells for $20 and is available in various colors. Mine is black.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

That's a cool little plinker.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

sweet.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

That’s awesome Tag, that is a mighty fine sling u have there


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you luck over skill, this one gets passed down to my Godson


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't see the Lil Ranger on his site. This would be a great little sling for him to mass produce.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I sure miss bills customs im lucking to have a few in my sling herd . Nice looking little work of art .


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Nice design, looks like it would fit the hand nicely.


----------

